# SS report 7-20 River fishing



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ken and Melinda came with me and Dbullard on The Mighty Red-Fin to do some river fishin. Dewayne was trying out for a summer job as deckhand, he did alright, but he is a much better trailer mechanic!
After a very nice morning of fishing with Ken and Melinda we broke a leaf spring coming up the ramp.
We unhitched and cleaned their catch, a limit of hybrid/striper and about 30 white bass and a dozen small blue cats.
With dbullard leading the charge we wrapped up the spring replacement in record time and I was home before 2:00.

The fishing was a lot of fun with top water schools of white/hybrid/striped bass charging across the river.
The big uns lead the pack, so a trap cast ahead of them resulted in a lot of good fights from the stripers and hybrids. We let go about four keepers as well as the four kept. The 3/8 oz traps caught the better size white bass and helped avoid the hoards of little ones that are everywhere.
We were done about 10:00 and that was a big help in getting the trailer job done before heat stroke time.
Even with the trailer mishap it was a very fine day fishing with Ken and Melinda. I hope to see them again.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I enjoyed helping you out on your trip. 
Trailer wasnâ€™t too bad thanks to a good shade tree.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Good job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

The river was a good choice today. Trollers were thick today. 

Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Great trip, great company, and great fishing. Loy and Dwayne kept us in the water and tight while being informative on the best way to fish each of the tackle setups we threw at them. What a great time we both had. Can not thank you enough for the very enjoyable day. %*$&^#% trailer... anyone owning a trailer has said that before. (thank god you had your trailer mechanic with you :wink

BTW, I'm not sure how Loy did this but when I booked the trip with him I specifically requested he have his air conditioning working and by god if he didn't dial up a perfectly cool and comfortable breeze. That boy has connections. 

Thanks again for a great morning of fishing. Thoroughly enjoyed the trip and we'll certainly see you again.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

DBullard is the man! Great job guys, looks like yâ€™all had fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

It was a great day below the Dam. Saw Loyâ€™s group slinging in fish one after another.
We camped at the cable just before daylight. Had the #1 best spot in the house. All dressed up with 6â€ top waters and 1/2oz rattle traps on the other rods. The big girls didnâ€™t show at the cable. Not even the WB showed up to the Dance. Many were catching cats on the long rods. Not one WB or Striper was caught by anyone.
The WB were schooling about 100yrds behind us all morning. We let go if the spot lock and played for a little bit. Like Loy mentioned, the WB are very small and you need to pick thru them. They were on top schooling though.
I caught at least 6 WB that were 3â€ long. Amazing but had fun.
On the trailer at 9am headed home before the heat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was a lot cooler than this morning!
The ac broke, the fish still bit and Marc, Rick and Cindy caught a box of nice white bass and small blue cats.
It was still and hot so we called it before 10:00.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great picture


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

We had a great time Shadslinger. First for us and it was a blast...


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice job,


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> We had a great time Shadslinger. First for us and it was a blast...


Scott and had a great time with yâ€™all. Glad you got experience the fishing below the dam.
Itâ€™s always interesting fishing there and the population of fish unreal at times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Let me see if I can post a readable reply on this little I phone lol!








Made it to Colorado Springs for a break while The Mighty Red-Fin gets serviced.
Man the timing was right, the weather man here said do your outdoor activities early today, it might hit 87 degrees.
Thatâ€™s the view from hotel room, headed back to garden of the Godâ€™s again today and will post some pics.
Yâ€™all catch em!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Been there Loy...it is beautiful. We've been having some '60's in the mornings, and very low humidity, ourselves.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Donâ€™t lie Tbone, tell me itâ€™s hot there.















Salida is a cool town we had dinner at Boathouse Cantina, great food and killer cover band.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Have fun, Loy! 

So you're telling us that you ate at the Boathouse Cantina, which is ON the Arkansas River, and you didn't wet a line?

:smile:


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Have a great time.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

We visit Colorado several times a year. We usually do Colorado Springs and Garden of the Gods in February. I have done almost all the hiking trails in The Garden.

We are headed to Estes Park in September. I'm ready for some wild trout fishing!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sac-a-lait Trey said:


> Have fun, Loy!
> 
> So you're telling us that you ate at the Boathouse Cantina, which is ON the Arkansas River, and you didn't wet a line?
> 
> :smile:


I didnâ€™t even bring a single rod.
This will turn out to be The longest Iâ€™ve gone without fishing in years.
The venue last night was good for the soul music and food.
The band started the night with â€œwhen I paint my master pieceâ€ from Dylan and played tunes The Band, ZZ Top, Songs from â€œEat a Peachâ€ Altman bros, all of the good stuff ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sounds incredible! Nice pics!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Black canyon of the Gunnison.
View attachment 4437597









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow that is on the list of things to see for sure!!!!!!


----------

